# Syringes and needles in Canada



## fredlabrute (Mar 27, 2010)

Did order from the sponsor(cheappinz) but they told me they sometimes have problems with those motherfucking canadian customs!!!Does somebody knows a canadian site that sell these since package wont have to pass by customs?????


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice i didn't knew it, will run to the closest pharmacy(even pharmacy at Wal-mart???)!!!!!Nice pic of Will Ferrel by the way!!!


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> dont you guys have free health care over there?


We have our healthcare paid through taxes; not quite free, but yeah. 

Pharmaceuticals are not covered by our health plan. We buy our own drugs. 


> you just walk into any pharmacy in canada and get pins legally. everywhere but BC.


You can buy syringes and pins legally in BC too. Also injectable B-12



fredlabrute said:


> Thanks for the advice i didn't knew it, will run to the closest pharmacy(even pharmacy at Wal-mart???)!!!!!Nice pic of Will Ferrel by the way!!!



Any pharmacy sells what you want. They don't all keep them in stock though. Go to the larger chains - if they sell testosterone for HRT, they sell fits.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 27, 2010)

Some Shoppers Drug Marts have homehealthcare units that sell in bulk.  It's super cheap..


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 27, 2010)

Do you think they have some at Wal-Mart pharmacy???There's no SHOPPER'S here,living too far up north!


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2010)

Of course they do.


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone,will wait a weekday when that's quite at Walmart!Living in a small town.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 29, 2010)

10 cents a pin at walmart, no need to order outside of canada.


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Hammer i did try to cancel the order at cheappinz but maybe my package has already been shipped.I'm afraid it will give me unwanted attention.Go at Walmart for sure,just wait for a quiet day,doesn't want anybody to know what i'm taking even if everybody isn't silly and if it looks like i'm taking the best creatine product in the world!


----------



## boss (Mar 29, 2010)

google OMS they got everything you need.


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 29, 2010)

boss said:


> google OMS they got everything you need.


 I'm sure but maybe ordering syringe will put extra attention on me from the custom when i just can go at Walmart and find what i want!!!!


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Mar 29, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Thanks Hammer i did try to cancel the order at cheappinz but maybe my package has already been shipped.I'm afraid it will give me unwanted attention.Go at Walmart for sure,just wait for a quiet day,doesn't want anybody to know what i'm taking even if everybody isn't silly and if it looks like i'm taking the best creatine product in the world!


 

HAHA, No problem


----------



## boss (Mar 29, 2010)

oms is a store its not an online place lol. its not illegal to buy syringes. i got mine and told them what its for and the nurse just laughed.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2010)

Cheappinz.com


----------

